# Ugh, just one thing...



## littl3red (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a bunny-proofing problem. I was thinking about this last night, and I think my whole bedroom would be bunny proofed, if it weren't for this:







All those cords. :nope:

Okay, so problem #1: The outlet is too far over to cover with the TV stand. I have the TV stand set up so that it's across from my bed so I can watch TV in bed, even though I don't watch TV that much except on the weekends. The main reason it's in there is for video games.

Problem #2: I have all the cords behind the TV stand, right? But Teddy can get behind it. And I can't push it against the wall because my TV is deeper than my TV stand is. My TV would fall off if I pushed it any farther.

Problem #3: My air filter. I have very, very, very, VERY severe allergies and asthma and that thing helps me to not die. (No, I'm not allergic to Teddy... I AM, however, allergic to her hay.) I don't know how I can run the thing without the cord being exposed.

Anyone have any ideas? I would love to have a bunny-proofed room but I'm not sure how to fix these things.  I've already had my PS3's TV-out cord ruined, a laptop charger ruined, and a couple teeth marks on my phone charger. (I caught her in time.) I have a drawer to put the portable things with cords away when I'm not using them but I can't just unplug and plug in my cable box and things when I'm not using them...


----------



## littl3red (Sep 10, 2012)

Also, please excuse the exposed electrical outlet. We just painted and haven't replaced the outlet covers yet.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 10, 2012)

Does she like to jump?
The only things I could think of are either putting the big cord ontop of a table or something. You also just block off that area, but then again that takes away the idea of a WHOLE room for a rabbit.


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe try "fencing" off the area where the entertainment center is. You could build something to fit out of the grids some of us use to build cages.


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 10, 2012)

What about getting some hooks and hanging the cords up high?

You could also get cord protectors. http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbuyw/h_d2/Navigation?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053.

And like everybody else has said you could block off the area.


----------



## qtipthebun (Sep 10, 2012)

It's not a pretty solution (and doesn't work if your rabbit wants to "fix" your interior designing), but I have a large piece of cardboard covering the plugs that I don't unplug stuff from. Said cardboard is duct taped to the wall. A trail of duct tape follows the cord up the wall to its source. Granted, my duct tape is purple plaid, but....not the most subtle thing, nor is it particularly attractive. Also bites if you need to unplug stuff.

But for stuff that doesn't come unplugged...it's a quick fix.


----------



## littl3red (Sep 10, 2012)

That all sounds like it would work alright, except for the fact that she can/does/will jump on top of and over the TV stand. Sometimes she likes to get up there, knock everything over, jump down the back, chew on some valuables and leave. :rollseyes


----------



## littl3red (Sep 10, 2012)

I DON'T have problems with the big cord, I think I could leave it exposed with no problem. I don't know if she can't chew it or just isn't interested, but it's the only one she hasn't tried for yet.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 11, 2012)

Then I think the blocking off would be better. By the big cord I meant like all the cords connected to it to. She could also try to bite it if all the rest of the cords she likes were to 'disappear'.  You know your rabbit better than anyone so I don't know if I'm correct in that.

Can you move the stand so it is covering up the plug? I know she can still get behind it but that would be easier to fix.


----------



## cwolfec (Sep 11, 2012)

You could try the fencing it off idea by using a baby gate or doggie gate around the whole tv stand and outlet. I like the idea of using cardboard to block off just behind the tv stand, and then if she wants to chew the cardboard, she can. I've blocked off behind my tv stand (I can't flatten mine all the way against the wall either) with boxes on either side.

Good luck!


----------



## littl3red (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah, it would make it easier if I moved that around. I think I was going to switch the place of my bookshelf and rabbit cage anyways (The cage is right next to the door and my family says it gets run into sometimes when they're moving too fast because it sticks out so far,) so I can just scoot my TV stand over during that process and try to block it off.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 11, 2012)

I use NIC fencing around the bottom of my tv stand to keep the buns out from under there. It works well but isn't beautiful. Then again, if people don't like it they can leave because my babies live there and they don't.


----------



## Apebull (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't know if it will work with the way your tv stand is. But what I did was buy poster frames (the ones with the thick plastic that hooks to the back). We cut the plastic to what ever size we needed and slid it in place. That way it's not all ugly with cardboard or caging.

Poster frames: http://www.walmart.com/ip/2pk-24x36-Basic-Black-Poster-Frame/15778124

This isn't the best pic of it. But you can see it shining behind Twigs under and to the side of the TV stand. And yes he is wearing a cap


----------



## sgasz_mrbunbuns (Sep 11, 2012)

Blocking off the area would be best but if that doesnt work try aquarium tubing. You cut the length of it and wrap the cords with it. Its pretty think plastic and will take your bun a little while to get through it...meaning you should catch him in the act before he gets hurt. Also, just training your rabbit that its not ok to chew those will help. A loud "no" while clapping your hands or a quick squirt from a water bottle will stop the behavior. I'm currently training my bun with this same technique because hes taken to chewing on the walls and trim. Once I have his attention I give him a toy to chew on. Its working really well but I am still keeping a close eye on him and he is still limited to where he can go in the house. Ive also heard rubbing diluted hot sauce on the area will stop the chewing of that area. Hope this helps! :biggrin2:


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 11, 2012)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> I use NIC fencing around the bottom of my tv stand to keep the buns out from under there. It works well but isn't beautiful. Then again, if people don't like it they can leave because my babies live there and they don't.


LOL!

I think accepting that your house isn't going to look "normal" (due to bunny-proofing or bunns having their own room) is part of bunny ownership, same as resigning yourself to finding bits of hay in the weirdest places.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 11, 2012)

Imbrium wrote:


> I think accepting that your house isn't going to look "normal" (due to bunny-proofing or bunns having their own room) is part of bunny ownership, same as resigning yourself to finding bits of hay in the weirdest places.



There was a period of time where I found food pellets in every hoody pocket I wore. I would go to grab something from the pocket and pull out some pellets. Thats a strange thing to see while you're in the store! 

As to the bunny proofing. Is there a way you could move the TV stand over just a little, closer to the plug. Then maybe bring all the cords up and hang them on the wall? We have one of those power strips in our kitchen that we attached to the wall a little ways from the plug(the plug is in a weird spot) It probably wouldn't look great, but it would be more functional. 
Or, if you didn't want to attach anything to the wall; could to attach the cords to the back of the TV stand and block the bun from getting back there? 

Ikea makes these plug box things. They like hang from you plug so you can put the cords in there but still have them plugged in. (if that makes sense) If there is an Ikea near you, they have all kinds of nifty things for situations like this.


----------



## littl3red (Sep 11, 2012)

Okay, here's what I am thinking now: my boyfriend likes to build things, so I'm thinking I can have him build me a simple three-sided box that would cover the outlet with a small space for the cords to run through. Then I could scoot the tv stand next to that without throwing off the bed/tv balance. That box would block off one side of the tv stand, and I would only have to block off the other, less visible side. I think I'm going to invest in a fancy flat screen so I can scoot it against the wall. I need a new tv anyways, this one is a dinosaur.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 11, 2012)

hehe, I know the feeling - my TV's like 19 years old. I'm always saying I'll get a new one when this one breaks, but it never does


----------



## littl3red (Sep 12, 2012)

We actually got my TV at a secondhand store for like $10. It was a good deal, for sure, but seriously, when your TV doesn't fit on your TV stand it's probably time for an upgrade. :rollseyes


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 12, 2012)

I guess, lol. I'm just so used to mine, I don't mind keeping the crummy old one so I've got more cash to spoil the bunnies with


----------



## littl3red (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, the upgrade is kinda TO spoil Teddy. You know, so she can have free run without electrocuting herself. I guess I could get rid of the TV.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 12, 2012)

oh, I know, I wasn't trying to criticize - sorry if it came across that way . I know you spoil your bun (we all do!), it's just that mine live in the living room and my TV is in my bedroom so me getting a new TV wouldn't do them any good, lol.


----------



## littl3red (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh, I didn't think you were criticizing. I understood.  Isn't it annoying how talking through text can make miscommunication so easy?


----------



## holtzchick (Sep 12, 2012)

Hmmm... I still honestly think the easiest fix would be to get cord protectors. Or if you go to a Lowes, you can get clear tubing for water I guess and just cut it down with a utility knife... presto, problem solved


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 12, 2012)

*Imbrium wrote: *


> I think accepting that your house isn't going to look "normal" (due to bunny-proofing or bunns having their own room) is part of bunny ownership, same as resigning yourself to finding bits of hay in the weirdest places.


I was at work one day and something kept poking my bottom. I went to the bathroom and found a piece of hay in my underwear! How did that get there?


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 12, 2012)

hehehe


----------



## littl3red (Sep 12, 2012)

I talked to Boyfriend about it today and he really doesn't want to build the thing. I told him it was because my room would look less weird if my bunny-proofing was disguised as furniture and he was like "Ashtin, half your room is occupied by a giant bunny mansion and you're concerned about it looking weird?" So yeah, I guess I'll do the tubing or maybe just block it off, I dunno, I'll have to see if any rearranging would help at all.


----------



## MiserySmith (Sep 17, 2012)

I would go with the cord protectors first, just incase your proofing fails you know they're secure. Apart from that I use NIC cubes for blocking things off. Like my dresser and lamp cord in Peppy's half of my room. 


IMG_2816[1]


----------



## littl3red (Sep 17, 2012)

I ended up just rearranging my room so the chords are behind my tv stand and turned the tv diagonal so the stand can be against the wall.


----------

